# Shindigz 1 cent Custom Banner Sale - ends 4/19/2016 at midnight EDT



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been very pleased with the banners I've gotten over the years from Shindigz. Visitors are always impressed. With shipping, I got a killer banner for this year for just $8.36. Link to sale details below:

http://www.shindigz.com/coupon.cfm

Good luck!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto! Decided to order a horizontal banner in vinyl that says One Night Only (red background, white text) that I'll use to create a lit Arrow for my Monster DriveIn marquee signage. At 18x54 inches it will look better than anything I would hand do and save me painting. And being vinyl the text won't run if it gets damp. Much appreciated on the heads up. They were printing it within minutes of sending in so I made it as part of the 1,000. 

I too have ordered from them for a few years now and been very pleased. Our Brain Research Center signage last year was a great use for our haunt. Nice quality. The Penny sale is a great way to get introduced to them.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I just got my order in


----------

